# Heavy Metal Bombs



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm restocking for my heavy metal bombs and will start to research for new victims very soon. I'm starting to get really low on my spike wristbands also.:rockon: 2009 is going to be a blast!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

bombs away


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Here we go again:eeek:GET EM!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm... Sounds like an "internet threat" to me. Better get the FBI! <G>


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

1st Heavy Metal bomb of 2009 sent and it is not going to far!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

rock n roll


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

cant wait to see where it lands


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Hmm... Sounds like an "internet threat" to me. Better get the FBI! <G>


I'm an FBI agent. (Female Body Inspector):redface: Got nothin to do with the other FBI. I am a bomb inspector though. Better send them through my office. I'll smoke test em:scared:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, at least he's into metal. Not bad for a Texan....


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Pete I was thinking the same thing. DIMEBAG WAS A GOD!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Excited to see the damage you do to your victims!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've found another person to bomb, 2nd bomb is going much further then the 1st did. Here is a hint its going EAST.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice! Hit em heavy Chris!!!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Uh-oh. I'm east! I'm hitting the shelter just in case!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected] this guy is out of control!!! Bombs away!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAH! Hit them unsuspecting goobers! <G>


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Uh-oh. I'm east! I'm hitting the shelter just in case!!


cover your ass Josh..  The dimebag praise may have been your ticket to heavy metal lore.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> cover your ass Josh..  The dimebag praise may have been your ticket to heavy metal lore.


You actually typed "dimebag"!!! HAW!!! DOUBLE-HAW!!!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm east, but feel pretty safe!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Being one of the unsuspecting victims, I've got to warn you. His bombs are heavy metal and laser guided. Maybe the army needs to learn some of his secrets.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Second bomb of the year already in USPS hands, just a matter of time.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

When can we expect to see the devastation?


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I cant wait to see pics of the massive metal destruction that awaits...


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Bombs away!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

It was sent Priority Mail, so how ever long that takes. And I also have someone in mind for February HM bomb.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaboooooom!!! :target: Total Destruction.

http://imageshack.us

Thanks Chris (Dude Rock on:rockon I never saw it coming!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAW! Good one! <G>


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

DAGADAGADAGADAGDAGA PSH!!!!!! (thats me playing a cool fill on my drums!)lol

Thats a pretty brutal bomb there man! The man listens to heavy metal and can dish it out like a drunk drummer!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is a good looking bomb!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jose let the Gurkha sit in your humi for awhile, I smoked one the other night and their not quite ready to smoke. Enjoy!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> Jose let the Gurkha sit in your humi for awhile, I smoked one the other night and their not quite ready to smoke. Enjoy!


Will do. i was plaining on smoking it this Friday night.Thanks again Chris.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

great looking bomb there! enjoy.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

mc2712, I love the rocker paraphernalia you send with your bombs! Great signature!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm trying to spread these Heavy Metal cigar bombs out to a couple each month. So I have 2 more days till February and I one victim already chosen.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAW! Keep it up dood!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

2 Heavy Metal bombs going out this week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

bring the pain


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

oh crap!! Look out fellas, this metalhead means business


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

:rockon: Make them cry.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

The Mans unstoppable:gn


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bombs away!!!! I just sent them out this morning, a couple of you watch your mailboxes they are going to be ticking.


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, this guy means business. One of those ticking mailboxes was MINE!!! Awesome hit Chris!! I have been dying to give the Camacho another go around!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I smell a battle of the bombs coming. AC/DC to Zappa or Motorhead?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jcaprell said:


> Guys, this guy means business. One of those ticking mailboxes was MINE!!! Awesome hit Chris!! I have been dying to give the Camacho another go around!


Glad you like the cigars, enjoy!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been is a statistical class and have not had time to send out HM bombs but i'm almost done with that class and will resume the Heavy Metal Bombs!!!!!!!!!!!!! So watch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

$hit he's back the BOTL better watch there A$$ and mailbox. Go easy on us.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

op2:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

:rockon::smoke2: Ok, sent out a HEAVY METAL BOMB TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DC# 0308 2690 0001 1867 6371


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Rock ON! Chirs!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope someone likes SPIKES!!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh No! Not more Heavy Metal Poisoning! Everyone CYA!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have locked on another target!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

hell there's not many states that are not east of Texas.


----------

